# How heavy are you?



## Pard

With the customary allowance for a driver being 75kg in calculating permitted vehicle loadings, I wonder how many of us fit the 'norm'? [I know I don't, and always have to allow just a trifle more than that!]


----------



## bigbazza

Come on then, I can't remember mine


----------



## Spacerunner

In English money thats just over 11.5 stones.

The same as I weighed when in running trim. Damned if I'm going back to running twenty miles a week.

Now where can I lose some payload......oohhhh Darling! :lol:


----------



## karlb

the xmas fat has now gone so i am once more 12st7lbs


----------



## raynipper

Are the motorhome fraternity generally on the large side?

Hate the idea that I'm normal or just Mr. Average but 11st. 2lb. is my present design weight.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY

I'm not heavy, I'm a foot too short for my weight. 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## inkey-2008

I am 2 foot short

Andy


----------



## 96299

I was recently 20st.4lb (128.8 Kilo) but now on a diet and by exercising in doors and have got down to 18st.11lb (119 Kilo) 8) A long way to go but heading in the right direction.  

steve


----------



## b16duv

I was 75kg.






































When I was in high school! :lol: 

David


----------



## GEMMY

:lol: so was I. :lol: 

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp

So was I,







35 year ago.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

I am only 10lbs but my Mum and Dad say I am a climber and therefore naturally skinny.

I am Rogan, the black one white one on the left of the pic.

My dad is over weight at 14 stone as in the winter time he does very little exercise but in the summer he walks, cycles, runs, surfs, canoes, swim, plays golf etc.

Mum says its rude to ask a lady her weight or age.

I am quire prepared to put on weight but it would mean feeding me by hand my fav dish of tuna.

LOL Rogan aka Curry Cat


----------



## Rapide561

*Under*

I am just under!!!!!

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill

I am just over 90KG but on a diet after xams


Richard


----------



## sweetie

I was 75kg but only once :!: on the way up to 100kg  it was so easy to put on but hell it's a job to get off.

Steve


----------



## CaGreg

I am just over nine stone, which is a full stone heavier than I was when I got married. Size twelve is my maximum allowed no matter what the driver allowances are. 

Ca


----------



## 96299

Most of you sound under-nourished to me. :roll: :lol: 

steve


----------



## Rosbotham

Sorry to disillusion you all, but according to particular application in many cases the allowance is actually 68kg, with 7kg of luggage. See 2nd question here.

Which is a shame because I'd have been under the limit otherwise. Or at least I would if I chopped off both legs and one of my arms...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

After i was 75kg I put on a growth spirt tp 95kg.

when I was born I was 4lb, always the skinny kid in class.
Its Lady p`s cooking I believe.


Dave p


----------



## loughrigg

Rosbotham said:


> Sorry to disillusion you all, but according to particular application in many cases the allowance is actually 68kg, with 7kg of luggage. See 2nd question here.
> 
> Which is a shame because I'd have been under the limit otherwise. Or at least I would if I chopped off both legs and one of my arms...


Yup. 68kg body weight (or 10st 10lbs) + 7kg luggage, originating (I think) from one of the many directives issued by our friends across the channel- 92/21EEC if my memory is correct.

Mike


----------



## Pard

As I suspected there are a few of us who don't readily fit the weights used for calculating payloads. In reality a van ostensibly OK for 4 people @ 75kg each will in all probabilty be only up to carrying 3 if those passengers average 100kg each, and that's before we get into calculating if larger garments weigh more than skimpy ones! Who gets to stay behind??


----------



## teensvan

I am a fat bloke 85.4Kg


----------



## teemyob

*Fat*



teensvan said:


> I am a fat bloke 85.4Kg


I was going to say 5000kG's or 5 Ton until I read on.....

So do we have a winner

Oh nearly, I am 84.5


----------



## b16duv

teensvan said:


> I am a fat bloke 85.4Kg


ur not even an apprentice fat bloke. Go and sit in the corner with the skinnies! :lol:

David


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

114kg here - all muscle of course - ok, well maybe theres a "smidgeon" of fat :?


----------



## teensvan

Hi David

My daughter thinks i am fat.  

steve


----------



## loddy

A very fit and dead on fighting weight 114kg

Loddy :lol:


----------



## b16duv

loddy said:


> A very fit and dead on fighting weight 114kg
> 
> Loddy :lol:


lightweight (?) 

Steve, all daughters think their Dad's are fat - mine does! 

David


----------



## CliffyP

16 stone in old money, 9'11" tall so about right for my weight


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Well I'm 5'9" and 10st 10lb - 11st (70kg) depending on how much running I'm doing.

Started after Christmas up at 11st 9lb, but now I'm training for the three peaks fell race it's coming back down nicely  .

It's quite a good by product of trying to be fit, that after a good long run I can retire to the pub for a few beers & kebab on the way home


----------



## tubbytuba

Don't be decieved by my user name, I'm 6 foot and weigh in just under the 75kg.


----------



## sirhandel

Currently 73 kg at 5ft 11in. Needs min. 20 miles a week running to maintain that but that in itself is a great benefit when out and about and exploring foreign parts. The wife is 40kgs so between us we have gained some valuable payload.


----------



## dovtrams

There is a dichotomy between this subject and the various ones on food that people cook and eat when they are away in their MHs. If the eating is so good how come there are so manyh 'normal' people at 75kg. I am a healthy 100kgs, same weight as my doctor and we both like a dram!

dave


----------



## Rosbotham

sirhandel said:


> The wife is 40kgs so between us we have gained some valuable payload.


Is that a typo, or a joke, or are you serious?!? That's 88lbs, ie 6 stone 4. That's off the scale of any BMI chart I've ever seen...


----------



## teemyob

*40kG*



Rosbotham said:


> sirhandel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife is 40kgs so between us we have gained some valuable payload.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a typo, or a joke, or are you serious?!? That's 88lbs, ie 6 stone 4. That's off the scale of any BMI chart I've ever seen...
Click to expand...

Why would'nt he be serious?

Think about it!


----------



## Tobysmumndad

*Airline Passenger Notional Masses*

The 75kg would appear to be derived from the historical notional weights for airline passengers. These were:
Male 75kg Female 65kg Child 40kg Infant 10kg. To this was added 3kg hand baggage per passenger except Infants.

It was increasingly obvious from observation of the growing corpulence of the travelling public that these notional masses needed amending!

The European Aviation Safety Agency recently concluded a very extensive passenger survey, at carefully selected airports. If you wish to read the findings, in mind-numbing detail, including some cracking formulae, here it is:
http://www.easa.eu.int/ws_prod/r/doc/research/Weight Survey R20090095 Final.pdf

However, the outcome, and new recommended masses are:
Males 95kg Females 75kg Adult* 88kg Children 40kg - all including hand baggage.

*The Adult mass is applied where there is no Male/Female split. There was, hardly surprisingly, a very wide disparity in child masses so they decided to stick with 40kg. Note also that Infants no longer have a notional mass, but you'll be relieved to know that they are included in the total on board on the load and balance sheet.

I wait, with less than bated breath, to see the motorhome manufacturers increase their notional Adult mass, in the light of these findings.


----------

